# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Përdoruesit e Unix >  Instalimi i programeve në Linux (Red Hat 9)

## Keka

Une kam te instaluar Sistemin Operativ Linux (pra, RedHad 9), dhe kam problem sepse jam fillestar ne kete sistem operativ dhe nuk di te instaloj Messengerin, une kam bere *download* Messengerin per Linux por nuk di te instaloj ate ne kete sistem operetiv. Nese ka mundesi ndokush te me ndohmoje rreth kesaj!!!

Pra te shpjego edhe hapat ku , dhe si me veprue per te instaluar ate!!
tung , Ju Faleminderit

----------


## ainfg5

Shko te direktoria ku ke programin.
E varet ca pakete e ke, po te jete *.rpm hap nje terminal: application-system tools-terminal
shkruaj:
su 
passwd-fut pasvordin qe ke si super user
pastaj shkruaj: rpm -ivh emri i paketes
exit -pasi instalon
po kerko diku ketu duhet ta kemi shpjeguar si instalohen te gjitha paketat.

Po te jete *tar.gz

tar -xvzf paketa
cd direktoria qe te krijon
./configure
make
su
passwd***
make install
exit

po te jete tar.bz

tar -xvjf paketa
cd direktoria qe te krijon
./configure
make
su
passwd***
make install
exit

bye

----------


## Keka

Une kam *download*-e kete pakete *Amsn-Pack-0.94.exe* dhe prap kam problem se si te instaloj, une me heret shtrova pyetjen por me pergjigjen qe mora nga ju nuk munda te zgjidh problemin, ne qofte se ka mundesi edhe nje here, por hap mbas hapi cka te bej , sepse jam fillestar ne kete Sistem Operativ.
Ju Faleminderit,

----------


## Clauss

*.exe jane binaries per windows. anyway , qe te jesh i sigurt beji nje 
"file PATH_TO_/Amsn-Pack-0.94.exe". 
ty te duhen, *.rpm, *.src.rpm, *.tgz.  re-download Amsn. peace

----------


## Keka

Nuk di ku ta gjeje ate Messenger per Linux me kete *.rpm, neqofte se ka mundesi ndokush nese din ndonje *link* qe ta bej download , kete Messenger.
Dhe te tregoje rrugen se si te bej instalimin e tij.

----------


## Clauss

ah, kjo eshte e veshtire, se *.rpm jane si puna e pikes G, shume e llafosin asnje se ka gjetur. 
ore,  po kerko ne google ose ne sourcefourge ose ne google prape. kaq e veshtire eshte te besh nje "download amn rpm" query?
ose ne fund te fundit futu me webmessenger e mos u merr me installime. peace

----------


## ainfg5

Isha pergjumesh dje me duket, 
rruga eshte e drejte po nuk ke nevoje te gjesh asnje *rpm. Meqe ke RedHat 9 pa tjeter duhet te kesh edhe Gaim ose Kopete te instaluar. Gjeji dhe mjafton ti konfigurosh te *settings-accounts...etj. Po mos i kesh thjesht shko te system-settings-add/remove applications-install: gaim (do te kerkoje ndonje cd installimi ). Kopete ben pjese te networking tools te KDE pa tjeter duhet te jete e instaluar qe ne fillim


ps: te dy programet jane "multiple protocols", nuk te duhet asnje messenger tjeter. (une perdor Gaim me duket me thjeshte me mire, po eshte vetem preference personale)

Tung.

----------


## ainfg5

Po te jesh fiksuar me amsn une te keshilloj kete link:

http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/a...r.bin?download

eshte file installer *.bin keshtu qe behet prapakthehu edhe ne menyren e installimit (keshilloj kete sepse RH9 eshte ca e vjeter dhe nuk e di a ka ndonje version *rmp te axhornuar), ah... e kishim lene te menyra e instalimit:

shko te system tools-terminal-hap terminalin e shkruaj (pasi te kesh shkarkuar programin te home directory):

su  
passwd ******* (sic e ke)

./amsn-0.94-3-linux-installer.bin 

e duhet te mjaftoje kaq besoj, po te mos mjaftoje te udhezon programi ca te besh.

tung

----------


## Keka

Po i dhashe ashtu si thua ti dhe me jep kete *permission denied* dhe nuk di se pse????

----------


## Keka

tash e shikova pak me mire sepse une jam fillestar ne LInux edhe kisha harruar sepse kete e kisha pase tek *Properties*  keto :  Read,  Write,  dhe nuk e kisha pase Execute, dhe arrita ta instaloj por tash nuk mundem te lidhem apo te hyj ne MSN dhe me paraqet 
*error connecting to server :* 
  connection refused

dhe nuk e di se perse?????????

----------


## ilirija

[QUOTE=Keka]tash e shikova pak me mire sepse une jam fillestar ne LInux edhe kisha harruar sepse kete e kisha pase tek *Properties*  keto :  Read,  Write,  dhe nuk e kisha pase Execute, dhe arrita ta instaloj por tash nuk mundem te lidhem apo te hyj ne MSN dhe me paraqet



shko edhe deinstalo lunix dhe e riinstalo perseri e bene pastaj

----------


## ainfg5

> shko edhe deinstalo lunix dhe e riinstalo perseri e bene pastaj


Ca ben mer lal, te heqe sistemin a????
Mos e ka patur me shaka. 

Keka, nuk e di ca instalove por po supozoj AMSN-ne. Connection refused-ka shume mundesi te jete serveri shume i ngarkuar. Po persistoi ky mesazh duhet te kesh ndonje gje gabim te settings. Rikontrollo edhe nje here te gjitha te dhenat qe ke futur te settings o proprieties te amsn: si psh username o mail o password etj... 

bye

ej po provoje nje here gaim (applications-internet-internet messenger; duhet te jete), te tools-accounts-add mjafton te futesh adresen mail dhe passwd dhe te zgjedhesh midis: AIM/ICQ, MSN, IRC, YMESSENGER, ...e shume te tjera (psh. Napster, GroupWise, SILK, Zephyr, Jabber, Gadu-Gadu ), te gjitha accountet qe ke ne nje prog instant messenger te vetem.

----------


## Keka

Une kam *Download*-ue, kete Amsn-0.94.bin edhe arrita te instaloj ate, sepse sic e ceka edhe me larte qe jam fillestar  ne kete Sistem Operativ, dhe mandej mbasi instalova provova te hape ate, dhe me del kjo:
*error connecting to server : 
         connection refused*

dhe nuk e di se perse del kjo???????
edhe kaq kisha ,
Ju faleminderit,

----------


## helios

Ka mund&#235;si t&#235; kesh probleme me rrjetin. Si lidhesh me Internetin? Mos p&#235;rdor ndonj&#235; proxy? N&#235;se po kontrollo tek preferencat e AMSN-s&#235; p&#235;r t&#235; plot&#235;suar fush&#235;n dhe port&#235;n p&#235;rkat&#235;se.

----------


## Keka

Nuk di por prap MSN-ja nuk po me ben, provova edhe keto sygjerimet e fundit por nuk po ben, dhe me del ERROR.

Nese ka mundesi ndokush te me ndihmoje.
prap me del kjo :
error connecting to server :
connection refused


Ju Faleminderit,

----------


## qoska

ka mundesi qe te jete nderruar serveri i msn me versionet e reja kontrollo tek faqja e amsn per me shume.
Ose kontrollo se cfare serveri perdor gaim.org per msn dhe do te lidhesh.

Gjithmone nqs nuk ke bere ndonje k**llik me filtruesin(firewall)  :buzeqeshje: .

----------


## ainfg5

O lal bej keshtu:

Applications-Internet-Internet Messenger

dhe te del Gaim. 

nga menuja e Gaim: Tools-Accounts-Add

Do dale konfigurimi

Protocol (zgjidh MSN)
Screen name (ver adresen mail)
Password (ate qe ke per MSN mail)
Alias (userid te mailit)

Sheno bokset (check box):

remember password, auto-login, new mail notification

Show fewer options:

Login server:  messenger.hotmail.com


Port:  1863


Proxy type: Use global proxy type

e je ne rregull keshtu.


tung

----------


## ainfg5

Edhe Kopete (Applications-Internet-Kopete), qe ben pjese ne grupin KDE-Network dhe instalohet bashke me grupin kdenetwork eshte shume e mire. Une po e provoja pak sot, me te vertete instant messenger i shkelqyer (sidomos ne KDE 3.5; sapo bera upgrade). Meriton.


Bye

----------


## maleta

si ta instaloj linux

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

Un doja te dija si te beja uninstall linux red hat.(dmth ta fshij po mos te nxjerri boot menager pas fshirjes , sic me ka nsodhur nji here)

----------

